# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  ANT - Autonomy Navigation Technology, ANT, BlueBotics SA, Lausanne, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - BlueBotics SA

Home page - bluebotics.com/products

ANT - Autonomy Navigation Technology

----------


## Airicist

BlueBotics - ANT - Autonomous Navigation Technology

Uploaded on Oct 5, 2009




> Automation of an industrial bakery in Italy.
> 
> Esatroll's AGV Paquito uses BlueBotics' ANT navigation to move pallets of products from the production to the stock.
> ___________________________________
> ANT® Autonomous Navigation Technology
> • Allows vehicles to move completely autonomously
> • Requires no modification to the environment
> • Permits free navigation in predefined areas
> • Performs fine positioning at any location
> ...

----------


## Airicist

BlueBotics - ANT on Esatroll's EsaTwin AGV

Uploaded on May 18, 2011




> Automation of an electronics production in Italy.

----------


## Airicist

BlueBotics ANT on Stocklin's EagleANT

Published on Nov 17, 2015




> Automation of a distribution center in Switzerland.


Stocklin Logistik

----------

